# Deadly attack Not Announced on the News! NS2



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

First off, let me tell you the story....Since I live in an apartment, the address I use to have things shipped to me is a friend's house. He works from home so he's there all the time. Apparently, the postman came and dropped a rather large number of ticking things and I got a text saying, "Apparently, you've been bombed." Then the postman came back because he'd actually missed some of them in his truck!

Only one of the packages said what this was and luckily, I enjoy watching chaos and destruction so I'd been watching the NS2 thread. To be honest, I almost asked to join it! But I figured with all those names, what good could my little stash of smokes do?

Well, without further ado, here's what is apparently only the first wave of destruction.








I'm going to post each one in a seperate post since every one of you bastages deserve credit! I'm so freakin' overwhelmed that I just don't know what to say. Thank you so much! (BTW, my friend enjoyed watching me open each one of these and taking pictures as well!)


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

It just occurred to me what a secondary public service we PUFFers are doing.

How many of you really know your mail carrier ? Something tells me the bomb recipients of the Nuke Strikes get to know their mail carrier better than the average Joe.

:thumb: :smokin:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

These are in no particular order. First off, 1linnie's damage. Actually this was the third or fourth one I opened and it let me know which thread this was from.

















Thanks so much Linnie!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Bryan (bc8436). Wow! Bryan even told me what he sent! Thanks for that too since I'm still fairly new to cigars!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

This one's from Dan O. I don't even know what your Puff handle is! I'm absolutely speechless!








That's one of Owl Shop's own blends there btw!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Here's one from Elvis. That's Smelvis' pup for those of you who've never been bombed by him! A whole bunch of cutters! Now I'm in full effect sending cigars to the troops! Thanks Elvis!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

And now for Phil (fiddlegrin). Awesome troop donation! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

owaindav said:


> This one's from Dan O. I don't even know what your Puff handle is! I'm absolutely speechless!
> That's one of Owl Shop's own blends there btw!


That's me


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Here's another one who's Puff handle I don't know. Bruce F. Thanks for these my friend! Do you see the size of that Boli?


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue_2 said:


> That's me


Crap! That's right! How could I forget after all those Country Gentleman starter kits you sent for the troops?

Thanks bro!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

owaindav said:


> Crap! That's right! How could I forget after all those Country Gentleman starter kits you sent for the troops?
> 
> Thanks bro!


Anytime! Another dozen kits coming soon.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok, one from Grumpy1328 next! A little bit of everything for the troops! Rock on! (sorry for the blur on the pic but at this point I was getting worn out! LOL)


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

no rush..... its not like more are on the way or anything muwhahahahahaha


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

owaindav said:


> ........How could I forget.........


:lol: Well you know what they say;

"The mind is the first thing.... to........ :ask:

errr... what was I saying? :dunno:




Best wishes,:wave:


.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Here we have, what I assume to be for the troops since there are 6 of each from Ryan (ignite223). Thanks so much!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry, had to take a quick break as I got a text saying that Stonehaven was available at Mars. OK, back to the devastation.....


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Ktblunden sends me this! Some for me, some for the troops! Very cool bro! Thanks Kevin!









Almost forgot the closeup of the note.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

owaindav said:


> Sorry, had to take a quick break as I got a text saying that Stonehaven was available at Mars. OK, back to the devastation.....


A true piper! :lol:


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Another of the ZK's here, Shawn (oldmso54) hits me with some for me and a bunch for the troops and some cutters and jerky! Thanks Shawn! (had to get the Zilla Killa's logo in there. Way too Cool.)


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

And yes Reino's do fly! Here's what John (reino) sends for me and for the troops! Also, on a side note, he also sent a generous cash donation for the troops by pp the other night! Very cool John! Thanks so much!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

owaindav said:


> Another of the ZK's here, Shawn (oldmso54) hits me with some for me and a bunch for the troops and some cutters and jerky! Thanks Shawn! (had to get the Zilla Killa's logo in there. Way too Cool.)


First - I've been dying to see this one come to fruition and the story you told makes it all worth it.

Second - with you being a pipe man I figured you might enjoy the Savinelli (cigar that is).

Thanks for helping out the other Dave (Smelvis) with the troops - it's an honor to provide them something small for the sacrifices they make for us at home.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

And the last one for today is from Ron (shuckins). It says it comes from Shuckins and Zillas on the box. So thanks a bunch for this! Very cool CC's and awesome pipe tobacco! Thanks!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

This thread's already 2 pages and that's just from the posts of the bombs! You guys are nuts! It truly warms my heart!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Something tells me this is not done lol, you guys are awesome.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

WTG go guys,

Dave it's well deserved.... ENJOY


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

owaindav said:


> This thread's already 2 pages and that's just from the posts of the bombs! You guys are nuts! It truly warms my heart!


Takes a nut to know a nut!
Warms my heart to!
We truly have a bunch of great people here and this is just the beginning.

Kudos to Sarge for putting this together and pulling it off!
I know he is working tonight on a night he is usually off.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Thats wicked Dave there was no running from that one. Congrats and way to go guys for setting that up.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh no, this is not done. I get the feeling it's not even close.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats David and WTG Puffers.

David welcome to the Troop stuff Ron and I can use the help and we are very happy to have you helping. I wanted to add a few items were just transferred to you to send and some where purchased from me for you to use for the troops like the cutters. you needed stock so sending a few bundles to get it built up was needed.

Anyway you tired yet


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Congrats David and WTG Puffers.
> 
> David welcome to the Troop stuff Ron and I can use the help and we are very happy to have you helping. I wanted to add a few items were just transferred to you to send and some where purchased from me for you to use for the troops like the cutters. you needed stock so sending a few bundles to get it built up was needed.
> 
> Anyway you tired yet


Shoot yeah I'm tired! And I've spent the entire evening with a smile on my face posting all this and all!

Good thing I decided to start a Troop coolidor after Dave let everyone know on his thread that I was helping him.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

WOW! Very nice, I hope you enjoy them and I hope the troops do too! Almost like a birthday or christmas having all those boxes to open!


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Congratulations to Dave, and to the coordinated bombing. It is truly awe inspiring. Things like this have me carrying my laptop around and showing people, awesome stuff!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Some nice cigars and pipe tobacco on this thread. Dave, enjoy that Savinelli Trevi- I love my 320KS pipes.



kapathy said:


> no rush..... its not like more are on the way or anything muwhahahahahaha


Is there more coming? Really? :mischief:



owaindav said:


> Sorry, had to take a quick break as I got a text saying that Stonehaven was available at Mars. OK, back to the devastation.....


Thanks for that heads-up. I scored my first 1/2 pound of Stonehaven, almost bought two 8oz bags but decided to see if I like it 1st.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

David Sarge did this ya know, he coordinated it, set the rules got us all excited and here we are. Give it up to Sarge thanks for including me in this brother. I loved it!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

smelvis said:


> David Sarge did this ya know, he coordinated it, set the rules got us all excited and here we are. Give it up to Sarge thanks for including me in this brother. I loved it!


Yeah, I saw that. Interestingly enough, when I took the quick break to order some Stonehaven, I pm'd him and chastised him some! Now, he's at work and couldn't order any Stoney and I got some. Wonder how that's gonna work out.....


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh no, Sarge started another war of his own making.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Apparently one more bomb came in today that I didn't know about. Jimmy-James (User Name) sent me a very generous donation through pp and let me know it was meant to be a part of this bombing! Thanks bro! Helps out a lot!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, crap! I'm about to head to bed (4am comes early for us old folks!) and realized, with all this excitement, I forgot to smoke a cigar or a pipe tonight! Sheesh! What's the world coming to?


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

owaindav said:


> Here we have, what I assume to be for the troops since there are 6 of each from Ryan (ignite223). Thanks so much!


You are correct. I realized after I shipped the box that I had left the note on the counter. Pass these on to the troops and feel free to keep any for yourself.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Great hit guys!!!!!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

ignite223 said:


> I realized after I shipped the box that I had left the note on the counter.


I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who did this...


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

ignite223 said:


> I realized after I shipped the box that I had left the note on the counter.





MarkC said:


> I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who did this...


Also guilty....


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow! Just Wow! Great, great hit!! I love seeing mass hits like this!!


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I am loving these pics, be sure to post tomorrow's batch asap!

Now you'll have a nice base of operations, Dave.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Blue_2 said:


> Also guilty....


i had a half assed note cause i was rushing


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

ignite223 said:


> You are correct. I realized after I shipped the box that I had left the note on the counter. Pass these on to the troops and feel free to keep any for yourself.





MarkC said:


> I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who did this...





Blue_2 said:


> Also guilty....





kapathy said:


> i had a half assed note cause i was rushing


You know, every time I send a troop box I end up forgetting to put a note in. I either have to send a letter with it or pm Dave to email the guy. Seriously, I need a keeper!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sweet x10! :tu


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

owaindav said:


> You know, every time I send a troop box I end up forgetting to put a note in. I either have to send a letter with it or pm Dave to email the guy. Seriously, I need a keeper!


Just glad to hear it's not just me. Keep up the good job of sending sticks to the troops.


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

owaindav said:


> These are in no particular order. First off, 1linnie's damage. Actually this was the third or fourth one I opened and it let me know which thread this was from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are welcome. And thanks again for all you do. Am sure a solider will smile soon because of you. It is all worth it. They make a huge sacrifice for us. This is the least we can do for them. It is not really about the cigars but to let them know we appreciate their sacrifice and they are in are thoughts and prayers.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

And here we go for day 2 of Shock and Awe! Kevin (kapathy), you must have just mixed up your DC's because yours came in today! Some sticks for me, some for the troops and cutters, matches and ziplocks for the troops as well! Thanks Kevin!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Next up is termites contribution! Cigars and a lighter that I assume are for the troops! Very cool!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Sweet, Sweet Destruction!!!! WTG to everyone involved!!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Next up is Brian (bigdaddychester). I should have just sent you an address and had you ship it directly! Wow! But I'll split it up and add cigars and such as well! Thanks a bunch Brian!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Natedogg, you sly dog! See if I let you send me anything back for the LBF I'm sending you! We've been talking about some pipe tobacco trade and I decided this morning to make it a gift to celebrate his coming baby! And indeed, I'm being "blasted to pieces!" Thanks bro!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Very cool. Enjoy it all brother!


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

The greatest thing about the package that I sent was the packs of cigs. I stopped at a tobacco store near my office to pick up the chewing tobacco. After perusing the store for 15 minutes and getting everything I needed, the lady behind the counter asked if there was anything else I needed. I told her I was getting ready to send some supplies that will be sent overseas to our fighting soldiers and I think i had everything I needed. After the sale was completed she asked me to wait, she had something she wanted to donate. I was thinking to myself, she is gonna give me a box with individual matchbooks in it or something. She came out with nearly 2 cartons of cigarettes and blew me out of the water. So a big Thank You to the folks of Smoker Friendly in Charleston, WV.

I actually had to take several magazines out of the box to get everything to fit. I'll have some more stuff in a couple weeks.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

all the cutters, baggies, matches (well not all the matches), and pillows were given by smokes club in tinley park il after i said i was donating to the troops


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

bigdaddychester said:


> The greatest thing about the package that I sent was the packs of cigs. I stopped at a tobacco store near my office to pick up the chewing tobacco. After perusing the store for 15 minutes and getting everything I needed, the lady behind the counter asked if there was anything else I needed. I told her I was getting ready to send some supplies that will be sent overseas to our fighting soldiers and I think i had everything I needed. After the sale was completed she asked me to wait, she had something she wanted to donate. I was thinking to myself, she is gonna give me a box with individual matchbooks in it or something. She came out with nearly 2 cartons of cigarettes and blew me out of the water. So a big Thank You to the folks of Smoker Friendly in Charleston, WV.
> 
> I actually had to take several magazines out of the box to get everything to fit. I'll have some more stuff in a couple weeks.


Man, you must have played Tetris a lot. I couldn't even figure out how to get all that back in there and I'm pretty decent at it! That's very cool of the B&M. Tell them I said thanks!



kapathy said:


> all the cutters, baggies, matches (well not all the matches), and pillows were given by smokes club in tinley park il after i said i was donating to the troops


Say thanks to the Smokes Club for me too Kevin! It's very cool of them to help out!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

You are doing a great service Dave - it's a lot of work and much appreciated. glad to have been a small contributor! I hope we don't wear you out!


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

owaindav said:


> Natedogg, you sly dog! See if I let you send me anything back for the LBF I'm sending you! We've been talking about some pipe tobacco trade and I decided this morning to make it a gift to celebrate his coming baby! And indeed, I'm being "blasted to pieces!" Thanks bro!


Hehe. You're welcome!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, I'm going to take off work early tomorrow because I have to get a cigar heavy troop package or two out. I am actually running out of room in my 2 48qt coolidors. Unless I take them out of the wooden boxes I have in there and let them sit against the plastic. And correct me if I'm wrong, that's not good for them is it?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Dave all my cigars are stored in baggies that just sit in my cooler, boxes take up too much space...you are fine!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh, almost forgot to post this one up too! MarkC's "little" contribution. He says to split it between myself and the troops however I see fit. Thanks so much Mark! This is a lot of pipe tobacco! I have a couple in my cellar but of all these, I've only tried the Abingdon, Golden Dansk, Artison's Blend and Westminster. Very nice!


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Dave all my cigars are stored in baggies that just sit in my cooler, boxes take up too much space...you are fine!


excellent..... I have smokes in boxes in my tuppodor... which limits space. I do have some of the six finger baggies left from your gracious gift as a NP. Will rearrange some sticks this weekend.

Thanks again Bro!
Linnie


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Very nice. :tu Looking forward to seeing the rest. :biggrin: Some awesome packages there. Good job everyone! :tu

*notice: *
I just want to point out. I believe I forgot to make myself clear or mention it so... If you didn't send a letter and have sent anything in particular for Dave please let him know that you'd like him to have it. I know I left it up to everyone as to whether to bomb Dave or make it a bomb/donation or just a donation but I want to make sure the proper items are going to their intended place... thanks


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Good point, thanks Sarge!

My box was all for Dave, the troop donation is separate and coming next week.


----------



## ChiTownHustler (Jan 17, 2011)

Blue_2 said:


> Good point, thanks Sarge!
> 
> My box was all for Dave, the troop donation is separate and coming next week.


That's what I did as well. The box for Dave has a note in it, but I also PMd him and explained the situation


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Blue_2 said:


> Good point, thanks Sarge!
> 
> My box was all for Dave, the troop donation is separate and coming next week.





ChiTownHustler said:


> That's what I did as well. The box for Dave has a note in it, but I also PMd him and explained the situation


 Great Googly Moogly! More than one box per person in some cases? You guys really are nuts!

Another quick postal carrier story. The lady that delivers the mail is a friend of mine from a church I used to go to. She dropped off the 5 packages yesterday and told my buddy, "Tell Dave he owes me!" She said the only thing that saved me was the fact that the top package (Nate's with Imperial English) smelled so good and made her truck smell great all day!


----------



## ChiTownHustler (Jan 17, 2011)

I originally had everything in one box, but had second thoughts when it dawned on me that the items on top (for Dave) may get crushed by the weight of the troop items (if the box is tossed around). So into their own box they went


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

It's great that so many people are willing to support our troops. I'm kinda new to the forum. How can I join in and send cigars to the troops?

Ray


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

A fine hit, and some cigars for those men and women who allow us to maintain our freedom. Can't beat that.


----------



## ChiTownHustler (Jan 17, 2011)

Rays98GoVols said:


> It's great that so many people are willing to support our troops. I'm kinda new to the forum. How can I join in and send cigars to the troops?
> 
> Ray


There are a couple of threads where you can send stuff, including Dave's


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Rays98GoVols said:


> It's great that so many people are willing to support our troops. I'm kinda new to the forum. How can I join in and send cigars to the troops?
> 
> Ray


Ray, if you'll look at the 2 links that make up my signature, those are 2 threads (one in the cigar section, one in the pipe section). I have joined up with Dave who's been doing this for nearly 2 years now to help our troops get some stuff from home! You can find addresses there to send anything you'd like. thanks!



ChiTownHustler said:


> There are a couple of threads where you can send stuff, including Dave's


Absolutely. Thanks for that Angelo.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Mine went with a note explaining the distribution / a couple specifically for Dave & the others to be distributed as he sees fit


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

To all involved, great hits! And it turned out to be pretty good week for this kind of thing, as well!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

So, let's start the reports of todays damage with Dennis N. (don't know your Puff handle and I searched the entire NS2 thread too!) Apparently today was the day for playing cards and hot sauce! Thanks so much Dennis!









Now, I want to show you all another pic I took of Dennis' box. I don't know where you got this but I can guarantee a soldier's going to get a good laugh when I recycle the box!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Now we'll move again to the pipe side of bombs where I'll show you Nick's(Nachman) hit! Some Billy Budd for me and the others for the troops is what his pm said! Thanks again Nick!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

<----- Dennis


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

In going back and looking through the NS2 thread I realized that I didn't give credit in this thread to Drastic Quench. His was the first to arrive and I assumed it was a troop donation and put it in my troop thread. Well, here's the NS2 credit as well DQ. It's a nice bit of P.S. Cube Cut. Thanks bro!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Walk in and look at the packages today and see this HUGE friggin box. It's from Angelo (chitownhustler). I was very eager to see what was inside but I waited for very last today to open it. Well here's what was in it.









Sweet! Thanks Angelo! That really helps my wallet a bunch!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I saved this one and the next post for last today because they're both blaming each other for this. I think there's enough blame to go around. Sarge, you get the blame for organizing it.










The two on the left end are specifically for me he says. A Skull & Bones and a CC I've never tried, Por Larranaga. That will be nice. Here's his note:









Steven, thanks for organizing this! This has been, well, first off a LOT of work! But second it's been and will continue being a show of incredible generosity by the Puff.com members!

Oh, and what's the MacBaren in the bag? Doesn't tell me what kind it is.


----------



## ChiTownHustler (Jan 17, 2011)

Glad I could do my part to help the troops, Dave. Package #2 should arrive tomorrow, if the DC is correct


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Sarge points the finger at you Dave (Smelvis) for suggesting me! Well thanks! And you know how much work this is too but still did it! LOL This has been awesome. Thanks for allowing me to help with the troop donations. It's so very cool to get a letter or a picture of the folks smoking what we sent them! Ross says he's got more pics coming too! Well, Elvis sent his and now Smelvis' got here! (though he says they were sent the same day. odd)









Yeah, that's a God of Fire! Envy me! :biglaugh: Oh and after having the Padron '64 and hearing about the '26, I'm all excited about that one! Thanks again Dave!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Vicini said:


> <----- Dennis


Oh, duh! Not thinking straight bro! And I'm in the Stanley Cup Contest that you started! Sorry. Thanks for the box and what's with the Hello Kitty tape? LOL



ChiTownHustler said:


> Glad I could do my part to help the troops, Dave. Package #2 should arrive tomorrow, if the DC is correct


Thanks again Angelo! Very cool.

I wanted to let everyone know that I'm going to my Mom's for Mother's Day tomorrow. So the packages that arrive at my buddy's house won't get opened till Sunday. I'll be driving back home Sunday afternoon. So more pics on Sunday. Oh and call or visit your Moms!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

owaindav said:


> Oh, duh! Not thinking straight bro! And I'm in the Stanley Cup Contest that you started! Sorry. Thanks for the box and what's with the Hello Kitty tape? LOL


I find it funny. the amount of Hello Kitty crap astounds me

thank you for doing this for the troops.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

owaindav said:


> The two on the left end are specifically for me he says. A Skull & Bones and a CC I've never tried, Por Larranaga. That will be nice.
> 
> Oh, and what's the MacBaren in the bag? Doesn't tell me what kind it is.


Oops, lol... I kept the box cause it was too dam cool... MacBaren Cube. Pretty typical MacBaren. It's a decent little blend in it's own MacBarenesque right...


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok, I'm back from Mother's Day and here's what came in yesterday! First off from Rock31 (Ray). There are 4 5ers in here donated by Bunker, 4pistonjosh and donovanrichardson and me for donations to Ray's Tour de Cure ride for diabetes and the rest are from the Pink Pony himself! Thanks a bunch Ray! BTW, Thanks to several of the Puff brotherhood, Ray's goal was apparently $175 and he's currently at $289! Way to go guys!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Here's some magazines donated from just north of me by Kate F. (not sure of your user name) Thanks for these, the troops will love them I'm sure!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Good old Jeff (jeff10236) sends doubles of most everything! Apparently this is the best coffee ever. He sent one whole bean for me and one ground for the troops. 2 of each cigar, one for me and one for the troops and also sent me a Cuban Crafters Cigar Cutter. Very nice! Thanks so much Jeff!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Now we get to ekengland07's nice selection of sticks! Very nice! Thanks for these my friend!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

And for the final installment of the weekend we have Angelo's (chitownhustler) second package that he tells me is for me. Wow, I don't think I've ever had a cigar from a glass tube! I'm kind of excited about that. Thanks so much Angelo!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

This is awesome, enjoy all the cigars Dave. Like the others say... Your a great BOTL and very deserving!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I have no idea how I missed this thread but this is absolutely epic! What a great showing of generosity for 1.) to an excellent BOTL who has done well above and beyond the duty of a pipe smoker and now a cigar smoker as well and 2.) gathering together for an excellent contribution to the men and women in the armed forces. 

Not to get sentimental but seriously, it brings a smile to my face and warms my heart as I see generosity like this. This incredible level of kindness is just mind blowing. It reaffirms my faith that there are still a lot of genuinely great people out here! Fact is, we've got most of them at Puff haha!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Looking good Dave, WTG puffers, Pipers and everyone alike! Let me know when you crawl out and are ready to start shipping brother!

Then the fun begins


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Awesome, Awesome, Awesome - congrats to everyone who participated and Sarge for organizing and Dave for prompting and for the other Dave (recipient) - boy do you have your work cut out for you!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

owaindav said:


> Good old Jeff (jeff10236) sends doubles of most everything! Apparently this is the best coffee ever. He sent one whole bean for me and one ground for the troops. 2 of each cigar, one for me and one for the troops and also sent me a Cuban Crafters Cigar Cutter. Very nice!  Thanks so much Jeff!


I love Cafe Pronto coffee, I hope you enjoy it. It is a terrific local blender, I actually live about a mile away from where they roast the beans.

Crap! I see I left out a couple cigars I meant to send. If there is a next time I'll try to remember to send them.


----------



## ChiTownHustler (Jan 17, 2011)

owaindav said:


> And for the final installment of the weekend we have Angelo's (chitownhustler) second package that he tells me is for me. Wow, I don't think I've ever had a cigar from a glass tube! I'm kind of excited about that. Thanks so much Angelo!


You're very welcome, Dave. Enjoy in good health, my friend


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, we only had 2 today. John (indigosmoke) sends some pipe tobacco. Very cool stuff! Thanks bro!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Another Dave (dmgizzo) sent me a very nice selection of cigars! Thanks for these Dave. Couple CC's I've been wanting to try! Thanks!


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Smoke em in good health brutha!!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Today we recieved a package from Paul (Tobacman). Here's the damage! Thanks Paul! Really appreciate this!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WTG guy's be nice to get enough entries to get into a 2nd place prize


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

how are those coolers holding up for ya?


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

kapathy said:


> how are those coolers holding up for ya?


 Funny you should ask. I filled all the boxes I had in my personal cooler and so on Ray's advice, I put them all in bags to make more room.....yeah, still almost full.

The troop cooler is quite full as well. I'm either going to have to get another one or start sending some serious cigars to the troops!

Very awesome btw!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, apparently there are still some aftershocks coming in. This one is from David S. (Starbuck I believe). Very nice, Thanks! That JDN looks so yummy! And because the pic sucks, that's a Nestor Miranda (Coffee Break Oscuro if I'm correct) on the left.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

just wanted to chime in and say :rip: my dear friend Dave. 


Great job guys on coming out in support of this. I know I've said it before but it's all you incredible Brothers here @ Puff who participate that make this an incredible event. I'm already looking forward to launching the next assault so to those deserving BOTLs out there, watch your Six. Great job guys! :beerchug: :high5::smoke2: :thumb: :yo: ipe: :hail: hats off and a BIG THANK YOU to everyone who came out & participated in this, making it yet another phenomenal event for a very deserving BOTL. 


And as if it wasn't already said in the Massive Event this was, Thank You Dave for everything. Not only what you do here @ Puff & for so many BOTL but for your newly founded Troop Support as well.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Sarge said:


> just wanted to chime in and say :rip: my dear friend Dave.
> 
> Great job guys on coming out in support of this. I know I've said it before but it's all you incredible Brothers here @ Puff who participate that make this an incredible event. I'm already looking forward to launching the next assault so to those deserving BOTLs out there, watch your Six. Great job guys! :beerchug: :high5::smoke2: :thumb: :yo: ipe: :hail: hats off and a BIG THANK YOU to everyone who came out & participated in this, making it yet another phenomenal event for a very deserving BOTL.
> 
> And as if it wasn't already said in the Massive Event this was, Thank You Dave for everything. Not only what you do here @ Puff & for so many BOTL but for your newly founded Troop Support as well.


I agree whole heartedly with Steven's comments bout the Puff community here! If I haven't made it clear in my posts, I want to express my sincere and humble gratitude to all of you guys who participated and for those who wanted to but had issues that prevented you from. This was an absolutely insane experience. One that I hope to get in on the other side of for the next one!


----------

